# Expensive Flip-flops...



## SVOMike86 (Jun 17, 2011)

So I basically live in flip-flops when I'm not at work. Generally I rock Flojos, which are a good name brand, good quality, fairly cheap ($20-25), and exceptionally comfortable (footbed is almost always made out of a memory foam-like foam rubber). So I get to Afghanistan, and everyone wears Crocs. I have a pair, and they're decent, but not flip-flops. So I start shopping around. The only ones I can find for weeks and weeks are the crappy "shower shoes" type for about a buck at all the PX's. I get to Kandahar and they have a store that sells pretty much nothing but Merrell and Keen shoes. I spy a slick looking pair of Merrell's. Try them on, they fit great, I ask the price. $75! I said the hell with it, I've worn Merrell boots and like them, so I'll splurge. Man, I'm never going back. These suckers are great... Just thought I'd let yall know.


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm a big fan of Merrell products, and although they're not sandals, I have a pair of slip-on shoes by them (bought at BPS https://www.basspro.com/Merrell-Wor...Shoes-for-Men-Black/product/10207269/-1690634 ) that I've worn extensively going on 3 years now (I like to get my monies worth out of products). Although the style of the uppers are very slightly different than what I have, they are _really_ comfortable, especially when standing on concrete floors all day at work. As far as sandals, I wear them occasionally, and found a pair Teva's while in Gatlinburg last summer. Good footbed, traction, _and_ support: https://www.teva.com/productdetails.aspx?g=m&productID=6111&model=Agate Thong . My dad was an infantry soldier, and always told us that you have to take care of your feet, and it starts with proper footwear.


----------



## SVOMike86 (Jun 17, 2011)

I've recently started to wear the 'hiking" style boots like Merrels. I prefer Keen, because I can wear a 13, and Merrels run a little small so I have to get a 14. Not easy to find. I love them, great quality shoes that are comfortable. Can't beat that. And I agree with your Dad, even though they cost $100-120, THEY take care of your feet...


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 17, 2011)

It used to make me cringe to see the British sailors wearing sandals onboard ship. Not a lot of foot protection in an environment made of steel. :shock:


----------



## SVOMike86 (Jun 17, 2011)

Nevermind the steel, Non-Skid is horrible!


----------



## fender66 (Jun 17, 2011)

> you have to take care of your feet, and it starts with proper footwear.



Due to Plantar fasciitis,  I have to wear a shoe with proper arch support. I've found that Birkenstocks do the job for me. The shoes that I wear every day cost me just under $200 a pair....I have two pair...one black, one brown and they've lasted me 3 years so far without any problems. If I wear something other than my birks....after about 4 hours....I can't even stand up anymore without horrible pain.

+10 on the proper footwear!


----------



## SVOMike86 (Jun 17, 2011)

I used to wear "Birki's" when I was a kid, they had a cheaper upper but basically the same sole for like $50. My dad has had the same pair of Birkenstocks for at least 25 years, just keeps getting them re-soled. Damn hippies :lol:


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 17, 2011)

My wife had to have laproscopic surgery for Plantar Fasciitis a few years ago. It got so bad she could barely walk at times. 

On a side note, the youngsters of today who wear the non-supportive, un-tied, flat, skateboarder-style shoes _will_ regret it when they get older. Speaking from experience, _do not _try explaining it to them though, as they do know _everything_, lol.


----------



## SVOMike86 (Jun 17, 2011)

I used to wear shoes like that for a long time, hey, what kid didn't. But as I get older (a whopping 28) I find myself liking "older" styled shoes-like Clarks, Rockports, stuff like that. I entered into the Simms shoe contest, and saw a pair on there that made me drool, called the "Harbor". Man they are awesome, but I wouldn't have been caught dead even looking at them 10 years ago. $159 is a little high for me, but Christmas might come early, you never know...


----------



## BassAddict (Jun 17, 2011)

Might be off subject but how is wearing socks with sandals viewed in Afghanistan. Is it view as a thing of ridicule like in the states?


----------



## SVOMike86 (Jun 17, 2011)

Lol. It's quite common with the locals, but no one would dare say anything. In the states, you never know who's carrying a gun, over here, you never know who's carrying a suicide bomb...


----------



## fender66 (Jun 17, 2011)

BassAddict said:


> Might be off subject but how is wearing socks with sandals viewed in Afghanistan. Is it view as a thing of ridicule like in the states?



WHAT??? Socks and sandals are ridiculed in the states? #-o


----------



## SVOMike86 (Jun 17, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## huntinfool (Jun 18, 2011)

You know crocs makes "flip flops" too, right? I have some and they are extreemly comfortable. Not the closed toe things, real flip flops.


----------



## SVOMike86 (Jun 18, 2011)

Yeah, my Dad has a pair of those as well and loves them. I on the other hand have "Flintstone Feet" that are as wide as they are long, so they dont fit well at all


----------



## Nussy (Jun 18, 2011)

I sold athletic footwear for years. All I can say is you get what you pay for! And you won't ever regret buying a better pair of shoes. You body will thank you about age 40


----------



## huntinfool (Jun 19, 2011)

SVOMike86 said:


> I on the other hand have "Flintstone Feet" that are as wide as they are long, so they dont fit well at all


Mine are too, but after wearing them a bit they stretched out and now are just fine.


----------

